# 4th Sikaran World Championships



## James Miller (May 15, 2014)

*Datu  competed in the 4th World Sikaran Championships in Winnipeg, Canada.  While there, he became the World Champion in both Stick and Knife  fighting divisions. In addition he also won the silver medal in Weapon  Forms and the Bronze in Empty hand forms. Datu Tim was also honored to  be included in a masters symposium the day after the Championships. 

Congratulations Datu Tim!*


View attachment $2014-05-12 02.05.02.jpgView attachment $2014-05-14 19.38.52.jpgView attachment $10275996_809336519093880_2372737626621551455_n.jpg


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 16, 2014)

Way to go Datu Tim.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 16, 2014)

Congratulation Datu


----------

